# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: Voeten en houding: staan we wel op twee voeten?

## peteroomens

Op het eerste gezicht lijkt dit een overbodige vraag. Probeer eens het volgende: ga alleen op de hakken staan. Niet om een hele dag vol te houden. Ben je onzeker, houd je dan ergens aan vast. Goed, dan nu de hakken van de grond en alleen op de voorvoeten staan. Ook niet echt comfortabel. Inderdaad: we staan op twee hakken en twee voorvoeten. Links precies zo als rechts? Kijk eens naar een paar wat oudere schoenen . . . *niemand*, ik herhaal *niemand* belast zijn voeten gelijk. Kijk nu eens naar afbeelding van plankje: rechts voor is het diepst. Dat betekent dat in geval het een paar voeten betreft, de rechtervoet het meest 'doorzakt'. Stel voor dat dit jouw voeten zijn, kan op dit ongelijke fundament een recht lichaam staan? Natuurlijk niet! Dit is nu de oorzaak van heel veel, vaak onbegrepen klachten als bijvoorbeeld lage rugklachten. Kun je dat dan niet op een foto zien? Lastig en vaak niet. 


Hoe ontstaat zo iets? Bijvoorbeeld omdat we links- of rechtshandig zijn. Of omdat onze ogen sterk ongelijk functioneren. Wat kun je hieraan doen? Een mogelijkheid is het probleem letterlijk aan de basis aan te pakken: de voeten meer in balans te brengen. Dit kan o.a. verzorgd worden door een *podoposturaal therapeut*. Deze therapeuten, vaak ook fysiotherapeut, zijn gespecialiseerd in het maken van activerende zooltjes. Dus geen steunzolen! Waar vind je zo'n therapeut. Simpel via Google. De meeste zorgverzekeraars vergoeden dit binnen de aanvullende verzekering.
Groet, Peter.

----------

